# Painting the perfect picture



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

Thought i would start a journal.

main aim is to add more size and stay lean'ish.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

last night was back.

weighted pull ups 4x10-12

close grip pull downs- 3x10

bent over rows- 3x10

DB rows- 3x10

rope pulley rows- 7x12

did some abs lol.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

30 mins cardio this morning. this will be done from time to time. although only if im up early enough and can be botherd. pic in the avi is from this morning. flat/smooth.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

back & bi tonight.

pull ups

close grip pulls downs

bent over row

hammer strength row

db curls

rope hammer curls.

hammer strength curls fst-7

really good work out.

last week was a bit of a right of in general. diet was so so. workouts were pretty good.

trained legs- was sick- cheers kam!


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Keep up the good work


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ya big *** get some work done


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

chest - tri's last night.

decline bench

60kg 15 reps

100kg 12

140kg 3ish reps

110kg 10 reps

folloed by 3 sets of lower DB's fly 12-15 reps

flat smith press 4 sets 12 reps.

rope press downs 3x12

weighted dips 3 sets to failure

skull crushers fst 7

diet hasn't been enough food again. although im leaning out from it. will have to up the food. mind is all over the place at the moment.

kami- the lean gain stuff had me on the pan. not tried the whey yet will let you know.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

yesterday was shoulders.

again not enough food, was sat in the plastic surgeons for god knows how long.

however shoulders

seated barbell press

40kgx 15

60kgx 15

80kg x 10

100kgx 8

110kg x 4

seated front DB raise

10kg x 15

12.5 kg x 12

10 kg x failure?

we then ran the rack for side lateral raises

started on 10, 12.5, 15, 17.5, 20.

then went back down

not to sure on the reps on the lighter weights stopped after 12.

rear delts

reverse DB fly

12.5 x 15

15 x 15

17.5 x 12

cable crucifixes 3 straight sets.

also did some abs- for the birds.

of over to kami's soon to eat and maybe drink.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

legs tonight

leg extension(warm up)

3 sets of arround 25-20 reps

then 1 heavy set 12 reps

hack squat

1 plate per side x 15

2 plate per side x 12

3 plate per side x 12

leg press

8 plate perr side x 12

9 plate per side x 10

10.5 per side x 4 then failure

lying ham curls

20 kg x 15

30 kg x 7(cramped up)

20 kg x 12

seat ham curls

3 straight sets

legs were done.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

todays diet was decent....

this is what it will be like most days. baring no hospitals or any other crap.

1- 300ml LEW 1 scoop whey

4 weatabix

4 fish oils

some pineapple

2- 40g whey

6 oat cakes with peanutbutter

1 muller light

apple

3- chicken

rice

some veg dont eat much veg tbh

4- 40g whey

6 oatcakes with peanutbutter

1 banana

5- lean beef and pot's

train

PWO 50g whey 100g carbs(maxi carb)

6- chicken

2 weatabix

4 fish oils

water intake is arround 3-4 litres

1000mg vit c

not much on vits, mins or supps.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

i'm suppose to be leaving on thursday to venture off for a few days.

however starting to talk my self out of it.

if i do this will be the 3rd time ive booked, paid and then not went away this year....


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

last night was chest

decline bench

60kg x 12

100kg x 10

140kg x 4

100kg x 10

incline hammer strangth

80kg x 15

120kg x 10

100kg x 12

under arm DB flys

10kg x 12

10kg x 10

10kg x 6 then into regular flys to failure

close grip smith

60kg x 15

60kg x 15

60 kg x 15

dips

bw x 12

bw x 10

bw x 10

rope push downs

3 sets of 10-12 reps

felt weak and my joints were killing me last night. thats why the reps were a bit more high.

went home had a massive amount of crap


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

tooke meassurements

arms 17"

quads 26"

waist 30"

chest 46"

all un pumped.

was also asked for a pic of my legs. will post it later.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

back

3 sets chins 10-12 reps to warm up

close grip pull down

11 blocks for 12 reps

12 blocks for 10 reps

13 blocks for 10 reps rest pause 4 more reps

BB Row

110kg x 10

140kg x 8

1150kg x 5 then one sloppy rep/shrug

hammer strength row

3 plates x 12

4 plates x 12

4 plates failure

rack pulls

100kg x 15

140kg x 15

back was done.

we have changed it up so that our form is super strict so the weights are down a little.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

suppose to train delts 2moro with Rab although i dont think he can train now ?

after delts heading down to manchester to see david haye fight.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

shoulders + bi sat morning

warm up with db's

seated press

40kg x 15

60kg x 12

80kg x 10

100kg x 8

110kg x 5

80kg x 12

reverse seated front raises

12.5kg x 12

15kg x 10

12.5kgx 10 + drop set

DB lat raises

15kg x 10

17.5kg x 10

20kg x ??? failure

never go past 20kg have been at that weight for some time might start to try up them a little.

rear delt db flys

15kg x 12

17.kg x 12

20kg x 12

seated bi curls

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

rope hammer curls

2 sets 12-15 reps

fst 7 on hammer strength curl

done did


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

after that went down to manc (again) to see David Haye fight. free tickets so cant complain. were about 10-15 rows back decent seats. fight was awful.

ended up going to newcastle and stayed at this familys place.

then up to stirling for dog hunting? stil don;t know what was happening. rich people sure as hell dont eat much though. im starving!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Training's looking good mate. Starting to incorporate FST-7 into my routine from tomorrow. Will keep my eye on this thread, keep up the good work.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

as for fst-7 mate its ok.

if your just looking to fill the muscle with blood then i prefer drop sets, super sets and that type of thing.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

updates updates updates.

UK-m all looks a bit different.

anyways strange weekend will leave it at that.

will post weeks training and some pics.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

wednesday- chest + tri

flat db

35kg x 12

40kg x 10

45kg x 8

50kg x 8

60kg x 4

35kg x 12

incline hammer strength

80kg x 12

120kg x 10

120kg x 10

low db flys

12.5 x 10

12.5 x 10

12,5 x 8 then straight into normal incline fly for further 10 reps.

high cable flys with rope

3 sets of 12-15 reps.

tri's

straight bar push downs

3 sets of 10-12 reps

over head rope extensions

3 sets of 10-12 reps

elbows/joints were hurting a lot so left tri's at that.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

thursday- trained shulders my self but got a polish lad join in who trained the full time in a pair of shorts with a belt on and no shoes- odd.

behind neck smith press

60kg x 15

80kg x 12

100kg x 10

120kg x 8'ish

db press

3 sets with 35's for 10 reps.

db dont go any heavier.

side laterls super setted with up right rows

sides- 15kg x 12

up right rows 30kg x 10

sides 17.5kg x 10

up right rows 40kg x 10

sides 17.5kg x 10

up right rows 40kg x 10

rear delts were done on a reverse per dec 3 sets of 12-15 reps

bi's

ez bar curls

20kg x 12

30kg x 12

35kg x 10

rope hammers

3 sets 10-15

db curls

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

25kg x 6

dropped to 15 for 8 reps.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

friday- back

pulls ups(warm up)

3 sets 10-12 reps

close grip pull downs

77kg x 12

81kg x 10

84kg x 8

bent over row underhand grip

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 7

hammer strength row

160kg x 12

170kg x 10

180kg x 10

all with super strict form and a pause at the end- killed me.

close grip cable pulls super setted with pull overs

3 sets each with arround 10-12 reps


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Looking well in your avvy pal and shifting some decent weight in the gym. Can i ask how much you weigh and your height, cheers and keep up the good work.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

weight fluctuates arround 13stone

im 5"8


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

hope this works. pic taken on monday prior to training.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

pic of my legs. added some beef but lost seperation from some reason. although my bodt fat has stayed the same or came down... maybe water- who knows


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

was making a stupid face in this pic...

this was after training chest. in kami's gym the lights are strange. however my body does look much different from relaxed to pumped.


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

you def look loads bigger since i last saw you


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

has been about a year so yeah i'd be gutted if i didn't lol


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

looking good bro


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

thanks

diet today has been erm dirty. also had a nandos for the first time ever yesterday. prefer kfc. more bang for your buck.

LEW 400ml

4 weeatabix

toast and bacon

whey in 300ml milk

raisins

4 oatcakes with peanutbutter

4 slices french toast made with 4 eggs

carnivor shake(tastes awful)

kfc

will have something soon beofer i go to bed.

suppliments ED are vit c, ZMA, Flax seed oil fish caps and animal pak vits- aka like eating 8 bars of soap, yum

i can get away with eating a bit of crap as i have reasonable metabolism and seem to process carbs really well.

mon-fri diet is usually tight though.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

LEGS

leg extensions super setted with ham curls to warm up 20 reps on each.

leg ext

10 block x 20

12 block x 20

15 block 15

16 block x 15

Hack squat

30kg per side x 12

50kg per side x 10

70kg per side x 8

90kg per side x 9

leg press

360kg x 12

440kg x 10

500kg x 6 then failed on 7th. reps were not very deep but felt like my bones were nearly going to pop.

ham curls

20kg x 15/half reps

30kg x 15

20kg x 20

cramping again on ham curls

stiff legs BB

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 10


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

diet. a lot of food again however not very clean, not junk junk however not bodybuilding.

switched company/job recently.

new company said that i was using wrong tax code, enquired about it and got a letter saying that for over 3 years was over paying. so have received a very nice cheque.

happy days


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Good job on last nights leg training bro, your deffo getting stronger.

Garry's got naff all cartlidge in left leg, so for him to be lifting that amount of weight takes some doing, mentally and obviously physically.........still makes me wonder why you're legs only measure 26inches........probably from all them leg sessions you missed when I was dieting lol


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

naf all anything in my left leg. wheel chair before im 30 lol!

lower bi is killing me. took some amitripilin(sp) passed out there missed cinema, oh well.

kami 2moro training with mickey, fun. his pre work out is oxy's, 4 lean R, super pump 250 and erm speed- no joke.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

you look much bigger than 13st mate

good work


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

ive got the smallest bone structure ever. tiny joints etc...

p.s cheers.

weight means nothing at the end of the day.

flex wheeler looked a lot bigger than guys 20-30lb heavier.


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah its funny how mickey jacks up sooo much for chest training


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

hes a grade A idiot. however a good guy.

he gear's up for a trip to tesco never mind a gym session.

bi still sore. going to go for some heat rub cream before the gym. it only is sore when full extended so cant lock out on pressing movements tonight.

diet today has been not to bad.

1- lew, 4 weatabix, raisins, fish oils

2- MRP

3- chilli and rice and some home made soup, trying to up my veg intake- easy way to do so. also its winter.

4- mrp

5- chicken fajitas- made in a clean fashion

will leave soon as rangers are playing tonight and traffic will be bad.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

chest

pec dec warm up 20vreps

flat db

35kg x 12

45kg x 8

50kg x 8

60kg x 4

47.5kg x 12

incline hammer strength super sett with machine press

50kg per side x 12

8 block x 10

60kg x 8

8 block x 10

reverse lower flys

7.5kg x 12

10kg x 10

10kg x 10 straight into regular incline flys for 8 reps with 12.5

cable flys 2 sests- not worth talking about

left tri's as bi is killing me. wasn't in the mood to train either. took 1 hour 40 min to get to the gym, football traffic then road accident.


----------



## Gunni_Sta (Nov 10, 2010)

Do you train in Golds Gym?


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

no i don't

in glasgow you dont get gold's gym

i also have an LA lakers basketbal top i dont play for the lakers either....


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

parents aniversery yesterday.

went for a meal

ministroni soup

steak

whitechoc cheese cake

headed out for some drinks. ended up a bit messy with me back in milguaive, which is a nightmare as i live like 25 min from there and have to be in edin for 8.30.

made it safe and sound 

back tonight. needs more thickness.

p.s greggs opening untill 5am is deadly- steak bakes and chilli heatwave doritos FTW.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

back last night-

lat pull downs with palms in handle(whats the real name for it)

8 block x 15

10 block x 12

11 block x 10

12 block x 10

9 block x 6 slow and then 6 pump reps

underhand grip B.O row

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 8

rack pulls

140kg x 10

180kg x 10

220kg x not a lot! grip let me down

finished with supper settin rope pull downs with TRX bodyweight rows.

3 sets of each about 12-15 reps for the pump

never used the TRX kit before its pretty cool. will get a video next week so you can see if you dont know what i mean.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

delts and arms today.

usualy only delts and bi's however my arm was really sore the other night so let it recover.

a friend peter trained with us today, think that he posts on here ?

seated mill press

60kg x 20

80kg x 12

100kg x 8

110kg x 6

70kg x 10

seated front raise supper setted with side delts hammer strength

15kg x 12/5kg x 12

15kg x 12/5kg x 12

15kg x 12/0kg x 15

tri's

close grip bench supper setted with TRX

60kg x 20

90kg x 15

100kg x 6

single arm cable push down

3 sets of 12-15 reps

Bi's

DB curls

15kg x 12

20kg x 12

20kg x 8

cable hammer curls

3 sets to failure.

also did TRX stuff for

Kami is kean on all this TRX stuff- aka birds stuff.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

went to the park today with a few dogs.

we took suka, shes wild though never again. she does look really evil also


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

awwwwww the dogs gorge!

Ive got TRX in my room haha


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

she looks good but thats were it ends. don't think i want a husky now.

TRX is acceptable cause your kinda a girl?!?!


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

was stuck and couldnt get home until like 4 so diet has been crap.

my stomach is feeling iffy again, not sure if its due to eating a lot of crap and or a mix of that plus some form of bug.

didn't sleep much last night either. hopfully snow will effect work


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

GM-20 said:


> she looks good but thats were it ends. don't think i want a husky now.
> 
> TRX is acceptable cause your kinda a girl?!?!


im KINDA a girl? lol


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

yeah kinda, you know like boy george, he is kinda a boy :whistling:


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

sadly the snow did not stop me from getting to work- gutted.

Kami how is the snow at your neck of the woods?

Bench press challange over at Craigs gym this week- eye on the prize lol.


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

GM-20 said:


> yeah kinda, you know like boy george, he is kinda a boy :whistling:


 :confused1:


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Dude you were like screaming and wimping out like a girl on the TRX! lol


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

Steph, was just a joke. we both know that your neither man or woman but a Duck


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

kami i seem to remeber just banging the reps out for fun on the body weight rows- light weight baby.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

didn't train legs due to snow.

ended up watching el clasico and i walked up the stairs so that conts.

my stomach is sore again. finding it hard to eat much. also this snow needs to stop. ive got so much stuff to do and also some major GTL

hopfully will get to the gym 2moro for chest.

canadians dont accept this as snowy enough to stop you working- bad times.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Kami is that the secret to a classic (aka swimmers) physique?!

Might have to give it a go LMAO


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

it sure is mate.

imagine trying to do a conventional excercise, now put your self in a strange angle holding on to some rope/handles- there you have TRX.

it will be on this morning soon and then later on QVC and my street cred will be down the stank lol.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Haha I think I've seen a few people doing it, I'd be frightened I'd get too big so I gave it a miss....I'm doing protein shakes and creatine so wanted to take it easy, havent got time for the Olympia this year


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

it has increased my max bench by 228%

might stack it with cell tech


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

bunch of fcukin aerobics ****


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Right time to defend myself!!!

Dave you'd break it so no point you trying it!

TRX is awsome for body conditioning, full body pump within 15min and metabolic rate shoots through the roof, so no more cardio but instead a blast on the TRX does the job. Improve your core strentgh and watch how much stronger you get for functionality exercises eg lifting weights!

Bodybuilding is easy compared to doing a full session on TRX, try it then call me a ***!

Anyway thats my morning rant over with! lol.

BTW good chest session last night Gaz, shame my triceps couldn't do much after from the crazy swelling??!


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

im really starting to worry about you trx and hair removal when does the hrt start?


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

bigbear21 said:


> im really starting to worry about you trx and hair removal when does the hrt start?


that video of hrt i posted the other day is Kami's idol.

also he is to scared to come out in the snow on friday.....


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

chest/tri

pec dec

2 warm up sets- 20-30 reps

gilitine(sp) bench

60kg x 12

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

flat bench

60kg x 27 prepping my self for the bench press contest, 6 more reps than mr TRX lol.

our roelly winklarr flys thats there new name

12.5kg x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x 10 straight into incline flys with 17.5 for 8

cable crossover

3 sets-10-12 reps

tri's

sindle arm D bar push downs

3 sets of 12-15 reps

single arm over head rope extensions

3 sets again 12-15 reps

rope press downs

again 3 sets 10-12 reps

nothing crazy but decent work out.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

today i will train legs on my lunch as i missed them on monday.

it wont/cant be anything major as the leg press is pin loaded, dont have a squat rack, leg extensions doesnt go very heavy- blah blah blah.

so i think i will jsut super set a few excercises.

diet has been ok, although im still needing to fill back out frm not eating enough over the weekend.


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

What video is this???

I'm actually coming off HRT so get ready for some sex in the city sessions LOL

Gary training legs at the leisure centre means he's doing a quick delt and bicep pump!

Oh and I got a reason for not getting them reps on the bench ahem ahem (swollen tricep cough cough)


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

kami your giving all my secrets away.

chest, delts and arms whilst reaking of armani after shave.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

trained legs

5 sets leg press 20 reps each set

front sqaut in smith

60kg x 15

80kg x 15

100kg x 15

leg ext super seted with ham curls

4 sets 15 reps

not setting the world alight with that one.

kami im ventureing into the snow you might not see me.

btw im not at work because people from edin are gay and cant handle snow. can train mid afternoon if you want ? i will give you a txt.

damn i sound like your my bird!

away to have a danger **** and restore my man hood


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Err......your my biatch garry, gonna make you squeal like a pig on TRX inverse rows hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

up dates.

trained back on friday.

chins

3x12-15 warm up

hammer strength row

120kg x 15

120kg x 15

160kg x 10

200kg x 5

BB row over hand grip

100kg x 12

140kg x 3

BB under hand

60kg x 12

100kg x 12

DB rows

60 kg x 8

47.5 kg x 15

we also did some cable push downs and cable rows.

more of a get hte blood in the muscle type work out. was ok.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

went to Craig's Gym as he organised a charity event.

was really good and had a decent turn out.

they had choclate brownies which were amazing, bench press challange, trx stuff, body combat and some other stuff.

since the past week diet has been poor and when i eat crap i drop weight drop about 7lbs in total. not a big worry though.

went to a wedding reception on saturday night, then down to newcastle on sunday, for reasons i wont mention. then on my way home today was greeted with some wonderful snow. which means legs are getting missed again. i believe kami will be doing lunges in the snow and some other new fangle things on the trx! i might buy my sister one for xmas.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

snow has caused a lot of problems gym wise.

was out on tuesday so needles to say consumed a lot of crap.

trained chest and tri at craigs gym last night

incline smith

60 x 20

80 x 15

100 x 12

140 x 4ish

cable flys

3x12-15

slight inclinde db press

40kg x 10

45kg x 10

50kg x 6

could have done more.

flat bench

60kg x 12

80kg x 12

100kg x 12

tri's

DB skull crushers

12.5 x 15

15 x 15

17.5 x 10

rope push down

3 x 12

dips

BW x 10

BW X 10

BW x failure which was about 17

off home now. dominos pizza sounds like a good idea. texas BBQ.


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

looking very good in the pics pal!

kami do you really rate trx? been thinking of buying one..


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey mate nice journal, looking good in the pics. dare i ask if your running anything planning to? can take it to pm if you prefer


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

james- trx is good for body condition/fitness. not for buliding muscle. so it depends on your goal.

shaun- au natural.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

had a wild weekend. also due to weather xmas etc.. we are winding down with training. so not really much to up date on.


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Wild weekend......lol to say the least mate, getting in at 5.30am hmmmm no good for sore muscles eh?

Well once every 4years for me aint bad ha ha.

Yeah invest in a TRX mate, train anywhere, anytime, quick and easy full body pump.......love it!

High rep back workout today mate?


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

i should maybe start updating this again.

started back training last week.

high volume with super sets.

next week will get back in to some man's lifting.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

not much to update....

not much in the way of real training has happened this week.

went swimming and played 5's though.

also i'm away shooting/hunting this weekend so no training. i will try catch some buffalo for us to feast on Kam!

hopfully get back to it next week.

p.s don't get the bulk chicken from macro as well it goes through you.

will get pics and back on track as of next week.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

trained legs tonight- wasnt looking forward to it as i was tired from shooting, although i didn't shoot i was "beating" not very fun especially in the pouring rain.

don't think ive seen so many porsche and range rovers in my life!

squat- 60kg x 12

60kg x 12

100kg x 8

100kg x 6 stripped to 60kg x 10

havent squatted in ages and its a movement i struggle with due to past leg operations etc..

leg extensinos 3 x 12

leg press 220kg x 12

260kg x 12

300kg x 12

laying ham curls 20kg x 20

for 3 sets.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Im just getting back in to it myself mate, had too much time off at xmas :/


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

i think most are in the same boat.

jan blues and all that.

lower back and legs are in bits today.

diest so so. need more food!


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

chest tonight

going solo again

incline flys

35kg x 12 reps for 4 sets. weights do not go any higher

slight incline bench press.

60kg x 15

80kg x 10

90kg x 10

100kg x 10

110kg x 7

cable cross overs

3x12

job done. kept it pretty simple.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

wheres the trx **** at the moment?


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

gym is busy with all the new years resolution punters.

croft is having a mid life crisis and liz is not well.

so kami is holding the fort.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

back tonight. looking forward to it.

not sure what the plan of attack is- will discuss with kami when i get there.

chest still very sore from wednesday night- strange considering it was "light"

diet- not very clean but a good amount of food.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

whats up with the croft


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

his mum discovered his suppliment stash.

made him throw it out.

so he is anti gear now.

however just bought some pro-hormones.....


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

back

wide grip chins

3 x 12

bent over rows

60kg x 12

100kg x 12

120kg 6 then droped to 60kg for 12 strict paused reps

standing DB one arms rows

40kg x 12

50kg x 12'ish got this on vid will post later.

60kg x 8

first time i have done these really good contraction will be a staple for the next few weeks.

seated cable pully

15 x 12 block

15 x 15 block

15 x fail. also on video will post aswell.

palms faceing lat pull down

10 x 11 block

10 x 11 block

7 x 11 block then dropped to 7 block till failure i think that was 10 reps... not sure was fukked.

really pleased with the session.

form was bang on and intensity was through the roof, for me anyway.

off to get some BBQ chicken.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

GM-20 said:


> his mum discovered his suppliment stash.
> 
> made him throw it out.
> 
> ...


hypocrite


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

delts and tri's today.

decided to start with iso movments then finish on pressing something a little different.

machine reverse flys

3x10

front cable raise

10kg x 15

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

seated DB side raise

12.5kg x 12

15 kg x 12

15kg x 12

up right row

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 9

behind the neck smith press

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 4 dropped to 60kg for a further 10 reps

TRI's

cable press down

50kg x 15

60kg x 12

70kg x 12

90kg x 9

skull crushers EZ bar

37.5kg x 10

40kg x 10

45kg x 6

dips- body weight

3 sets 12-15 reps


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

had a massive binge cheat day yesterday in an attempt to get eating crap out of my system.

went a little like

2 roll and bacon, 1 square sausage, 4 weetabix and a protein shake (healthy bastard me)

nandos chicken/chips and also a smoothie milk shake.

papa john's ultimate pizzza(was crap)

chicken strips

about 6 bags of crisps, mini eggs, galaxy, drank a lot of irn bru also which i dont even like.

i then had a roast dinner and triffle for desert.

and a protein shake with peanut butter before bed.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

legs today

Leg Ext

4 sets of leg ext for 20 reps- went heavy instead of just warming up- legs were really pumped after that.

lege press

240kg x 15

320kg x 10

400kg x 12

480kg x 5 but very shallow reps. gave an indication and feel for heavy weight again.

hack squat

80kg x 8

120kg x 8

140kg x 6

ham curls

20 kg x 15

20kg x 15

20kg x 10 stripped to 10kg for 6-8 ???

legs were done. still cramping. need to get some crampex...

diet is back to a more reasonalbe, eggs, whey, weatabix, beef and chicken number.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

Back

Wide grip chins

3 x 10 bodyweight

Hammer strength Rows

80kg x 12

120kg x 10

160kg x 8

100kg x 12

BB Rows

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 7

Wide cable rows

3 sets of 12 to 15


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

Also Did some Abs

Nothing great- few sets weighted crunches and then decline cable sit ups.

I have also decided to add in some AM cardio only 25 min and reduce my carbs to only breakfast and arround training.

would like to shift a little fat in the enxt 4 weeks.


----------

